# Can an exchange student join Cadets?



## Rocky Mountain Ranger (5 Jan 2006)

Was just wondering, 

Do you have to have Canadian citizenship to even participate in a local cadet corps?  Can an exchange student train for a year while in the country?  I'm guessing there may be liability issues with this.


----------



## c.jacob (5 Jan 2006)

Anyone can join.  You just need a legal guardian of some sort to give permssion and sign the paperwork.

http://www.cadets.ca/recruit/faq-cadet_e.asp


----------



## p_imbeault (5 Jan 2006)

We had an exchange student from Russia in our corps last year. Her english wasn't so well though, and she soon left the corps.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Ranger (5 Jan 2006)

So, in order for the exchange student to join, they would need a parent/legal guardian back in their home country to sign permission?  Could a host parent in Canada (the family they're living with) provide the needed signature?


----------



## Pronto123 (6 Jan 2006)

not sure how this exchange student thing works exactly but as far as I know you must have a Canadian Citizenship/Landed Immigrandt Papers in order to be in cadets.
If they don't they will be kicked out.


----------



## big_castor (6 Jan 2006)

Rocky Mountain Ranger said:
			
		

> Do you have to have Canadian citizenship to even participate in a local cadet corps?  Can an exchange student train for a year while in the country?  I'm guessing there may be liability issues with this.



Short answer :yes, with permission from Regional authorities.  See CATO 13-01 :

*To be eligible for membership as a cadet one must:

a. be a legal resident of Canada; 

NOTE: A legal resident of Canada is a Canadian citizen, a landed immigrant, or, the dependant of a person who is lawfully
resident in Canada on a temporary basis for the purpose of education or employment.

7. The CO of the cadet corps or squadron shall review and approve all membership applications; however, he/she shall consult with the Regional Cadet Support Unit (RCSU) when there uncertainty as to whether an application meets basic membership standards or an application requires special consideration such as:

a. application from a youth who is not yet legal resident of Canada; and

8. The CO of the cadet corps or squadron shall review the application, interview the applicant, obtain a special written request from the parent/guardian if required and submit his/her recommendation to the CO RCSU. The CO RCSU may acquiesce to the membership based on the assessment of individual circumstances provided by the CO of the applicable corps/squadron.*


----------



## sgt.pongo (6 Jan 2006)

Well this is not an out of country kid but we had a guy from the quebec corps come to my corps in BC for about three months and he was here for some school thing. but we only got his host parent to jut temoraraly sign for him. I don't think it would matter depending on the corps. Where will you be in Canada?


----------

